# Towsure custom built towbar



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

I recently purchased and fitted a custom made towbar for our Rapido from Towsure. I looked at all the options at the shows etc., I didn't want to have a big lump of box section stuck across the back, I just wanted the minimum amount of towbar on show. As there is no chassis under the back of the Rapido I needed something fairly substantial to bridge the gap from the back of the chassis to the back of the motorhome. I saw the one advertised in the Towsure catalogue, so gave them a call. I spoke to John Tanner whose is their motorhome towbar expert, and he told me they could custom build their towbars to suit a variety of chassis to suit the buyer. I was sent an order form requiring some measurements of my motorhome, along with chassis type and model etc which I filled in and returned. Two weeks to the day the towbar turned up. I unpacked it and laid it out to check all was there, the instructions were in German but the diagrams easy to follow. A couple of calls to John to clarify a a few issues, ( I needed to mod a couple of brackets to clear the spare wheel frame) and I was ready to fit. (He also sent me the instructions in English). Every thing bolted straight on, just two holes to drill, and all lined up with no hassle. It took about 4 hours to fit, but that was laying on my back under the van. I am very pleased with the result, much cheaper than some of the quotes I got for angle iron specials, and it is fully approved as well.
The photos show the parts laid out as received, and the finished job. These bars are available for most models ( mine is a 2003 Ducato with a platform chassis) and can mount the towball up to 1.5 metres from the rear of the chassis.
Colin


----------



## j50jwr (May 9, 2006)

*Towsure tow bar for Rapido*

Hi There "Camoyboy" , I've just seen your bit about the tow bar on a prompt from Towsure. I'm looking for one for my similar Rapido 785. Can you confirm the bar missed the battery box. It looks as if it does, and was there any mounting pointrs at the rear end of the bar up to the floor.
also I'm only down the road from you in Lowestoft, so any chance in coming up to see it, if necessary.

Regards John ([email protected])


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi John,
No problems with clearance of the battery box, just had to modify the diagonal braces to allow the spare wheel to drop. The bar is just attached to the rear of the chassis, nothing up to the floor at the rear. You are more than welcome to come and have a look, I am home from 5.00 each evening if you want to call me, 01508 530388.
Colin


----------



## j50jwr (May 9, 2006)

*towsure towbar*

Hi there Camoyboy 
Just fitted my towbar, after some problems with supply of damaged bit. 
A couple of problems I've raised with Towsure but you may be able to help with.

The "spaceframe" brackets that fit onto the front of the main mounting boxes, don't contact the chassis at the front. about 10mm gap. How was it with yours.

The spare wheel carrier. Is yours the Fancy Rapido item that allows the wheel to be dropped, then pull out backwards? I had one of these on my previous 02 model, but they've gone to a standard Fiat one this time (05) that fouls the RHS main member.

How did you handle the indicator warning requirement? Buzzer in back or warning light in front.

John


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi John,
Sorry to hear you had damaged parts with your towbar.
I had a 6mm gap at the front, I used 2 each side of the 3mm thick washers that were in the kit to space it out. You also need to check the bolt length as the first one I used bottomed out on the chassis before it was fully tight.
I have the Rapido spare wheel carrier, I had to chop 50 mm off the handle and then modify the diagonals ( with Towsures permission) to allow it to come down through the gap.
Not done anything about the indicator warning yet, not sure what to do on that one yet. If you come up with anything perhaps you could let me know.
Just done 1000 miles now with car on tow and no problems. Checked all the fittings at the weekend and all OK.
Colin


----------



## j50jwr (May 9, 2006)

Hi Colin, 
Thanks for that, it confirms my suspicions that it hadn't done anything wrong. So I should fit whatever fills the gap in and use the little square tapped plates in the chassis recess to pull the bolt up to. 

I'll probably put a buzzer in under the bed to start with, as I don't fancy pulling the dashboard apart to get to the flasher unit, and fit a light.

What are you towing and how, I've just bought a Suzuki, and have booked to have it fitted with a draw bar by Towtal later this month

Many thanks

John


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi John,
Yes, those square plates are a bit of a fiddle to fit in, but they do the job.
I am towing my Fiat Seicento Sporting on a Car-a -tow, which I picked up with a Panda a few years ago. Towed the Panda on the back of our Kontiki until the rust bug got at it. The problem with the Seicento was finding something to attach the tow frame to. I didn't like the bar stuck across the front of the bumper, so I got my fix anything mate to help me come up with a behind the bumper arrangement. This is neat and tidy and you can only see the brake cable and 7 pin socket when the A frame is not attached.
Good luck with Towtal, they wouldn't help me with what I needed.
Colin


----------

